
Silicon Valley is engineering your phone,apps and social media to get you hooked - redpillor
https://www.geekdave.in/2018/12/once-you-know-about-this-brain-hacking.html
======
redpillor
Title was long so i used shorter line, Original title: Once You know about
this 'Brain hacking' technique, you will realize why you are addicted to your
smartphone.

